# Ceareal rye hay



## brandenburgcattle42 (Sep 6, 2012)

Thinkn of plantn some cereal rye after I get my corn picked this year. Gonna turbo till the stalks with my case ih 330 and get the rye planted then the plan is to make hay out of it the first or second week in may then no till my beans into it after a healthy dose of round up is applied. Anyone done this?


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

If it were me I think I would avoid the cereal rye because unless it is cut in the boot stage I do not think it would very palatable with the rough beards and it would likely get quite stemmy. I would say a good forage oat would be the way to go and cut it around the milk stage to get good quality.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

brandenburgcattle42 said:


> Thinkn of plantn some cereal rye after I get my corn picked this year. Gonna turbo till the stalks with my case ih 330 and get the rye planted then the plan is to make hay out of it the first or second week in may then no till my beans into it after a healthy dose of round up is applied. Anyone done this?


we have done this years when you say hay we do ours as balage or chopped in an ag bag.. it is in the boot stage early to mid april cant dry hay then begining of May is when we are doing precut rye straw Like said when cutting rye yesterday could be alittle to soon and tommorow could be to late ,


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

_There was alot planted here last fall.Corn silage came off early so they had a oppurtunity to do it.I think most of it will be chopped to get it off faster.Go to beans or silage corn._


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

I do this almost every year although I now add some other mixes with the cereal rye. Makes for some mighty good hay. I usually mix in some oats, etc. with mine. Use tillage radishes with it last fall but was too late in planting it I think. There is usually not a problem drying it here but don't know about your part of the world. Mike


----------



## brandenburgcattle42 (Sep 6, 2012)

My other thought was triticale but we r usually seing 60+degree soil temps by end of april prolly not this year but I would think it would be plenty warm enough to cure hay. A mix sounds like a good idea. How many tons to the acre could a guys see with a normal year?


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

For me, it all depends on the springtime temps. The warmer the spring, the more hay. Last year, which was a very warm spring for us, I averaged 7 4x5 rounds per acre. I do get to a point where I have to cut the hay in order to get my row crops planted. I will sacrifice my hay to get that done. I am now trying to figure out when I will cut my rye. It has been extremely cold here and my rye is only a foot tall. Of course it is also too cold to plant corn so I will wait it out for a while. Looks like some warmer temps coming our way in the next week or two. I was only a week away from finishing baling this time last year. I do not know a thing about triticale but a few of the guys around have been talking about trying it. Would it be much different than planting cereal rye? Mike


----------



## prairie (Jun 20, 2008)

Most winter triticales are at least 10-20 days later maturing than winter cereal rye. To realize their full yield advantage over cereal rye will mean cutting later, which may be the critical days you need for your second crop.


----------



## iowahayaa (Feb 3, 2013)

I did triticale at or school 30 days ago its 2 ft tall and cut it 3 days ago and it's back up 8 inches ill get pics monday


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Yep. Something 20 days later would not work for me.


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

NDVA HAYMAN, I am assuming that the rye is cut for hay before the head emerges. I can see how it would make good hay at that stage. I was assuming that it would be to hard to cure at this stage, how long does in normally take to cure. Do you see any yield reduction of a crop planted into the rye stubble rather than a field that was fallow over the winter?


----------



## rrg (Dec 1, 2011)

Here in sw ia guys are using the cereal rye as a cover crop to help control erosion and also fall and early spring grazing for some of the cow herds here. Haven't heard of anyone baling it for hay. Alot of the cereal rye put in here last fall was done with helicopters while the guys were still combining.


----------



## brandenburgcattle42 (Sep 6, 2012)

FarmerCline said:


> NDVA HAYMAN, I am assuming that the rye is cut for hay before the head emerges. I can see how it would make good hay at that stage. I was assuming that it would be to hard to cure at this stage, how long does in normally take to cure. Do you see any yield reduction of a crop planted into the rye stubble rather than a field that was fallow over the winter?


not sure gonna split a 50 acre field down the middle and look fo effects.


----------

